# "The Rhinoceros"(new uptempo demo) "What's New?" and "Mountain.." featuring VSL flugelhorn



## A/V4U (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

I love it....What's new..... Sounds so live, full dynamics. However on second link is something wrong. Can you check that out Guy. TIA


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

Sorry about that. 2nd link is online now.

Thanks A/V4U!


----------



## JBacal (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

"What's New" is top notch! Particularly liked the string performance and arrangement in "What's New."

Best,
Jay


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 19, 2010)

I was just praising What's New to the skies in the Sample Libs forum in the VI Player thread. No exaggeration to say one of the best VI demos I've ever heard. Can you tell us a little more about the rest of the instrumentation, Guy? The flugelhorn sounds outstanding.

Mountain Top Serenity sounds great too, btw...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

Thanks guys!


noiseboyuk, no problem, here is the instrumentation:


-Flugelhorn

-solo flute
-3 solo clarinets
-Alto sax
-2 Tenor saxes
-Baritone sax

-Trombone

Violin 1-2
Violas

-Harp

-Vibraphone
-Brushes: jazz drums
-Jazz bass
-Vienna Imperial piano
- Rhythm Guitar (non VSL instrument)


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 20, 2010)

Great demos as always. The instrument sounds good, but it doesn't sound much like a flugel to me, at least not the kind of sound I'm used to. I don't know if it's the player, the horn/mouthpiece, or the way it's mic'd but if I didn't know it was a flugel I'd probably guess cornet or trumpet with some sort of muting/muffling or just recorded distantly/off axis. The vibrato also sounds like a very classical style to me which I guess isn't surprising since it's Vienna, but I'd probably use flugel more for jazz material. Also, the legato intervals seem inconsistent, some sound very real but other times it sounds like there's no legato at all.

I'll admit that I'm probably about the pickiest person when it comes to an instrument like this being a trumpet player who has played flugel. I'd be curious to hear how the samplemodeling version compares, their trumpet includes flugel, right?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

Although I work alone, I do get these days terrific early feedback from Synergie543 (Greg) pushing me further in my demos, before posting it. 

Many thanks Greg! :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

This is sick as all hell!

By the way, do you have any normal songs, as in ones that aren't for VSL? I'd like to listen.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*



Dan-Jay @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> This is sick as all hell!



What is?





Dan-Jay @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> By the way, do you have any normal songs, as in ones that aren't for VSL? I'd like to listen.



Yes, I do, plenty. But they were done a long time ago, in my pre-programing days, with very bad equipment. Some sound bad and others worse. Many were in the Bocelli style and some pop. Some weren't so bad actually. A recording company wanted to sign us but at the last minute things fell apart, and that's when I gave up song writing, along with too many diva singers.

More them you wanted to hear, huh?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Guy... and those violins 1 and 2 and violas... they're the basic VSL orchestral strings?

You've done such a great job at making it sound period... much EQing?


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*



Guy Bacos @ Sat Aug 21 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Fri Aug 20 said:
> 
> 
> > This is sick as all hell!
> ...



Your track is as sick as all hell haha... what else? It was great.

Why on earth did you give up song writing!!!! Oh my goodness. You were going to get signed aswell??? Geez man, I would have done different if I were you. You should continue song writing, it's a great skill to have and gives you alot of foundation.

Yes, I would like to hear more of that if I can. Please link me!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> Thanks Guy... and those violins 1 and 2 and violas... they're the basic VSL orchestral strings?
> 
> You've done such a great job at making it sound period... much EQing?



Yes, the strings are VSL. 

An example of what I do, VERY roughly is:

violin 1, appassionata + a tiny bit of chamber, solo and sometime espressivo violins.

violin 2, Either appa or orchestral violins (depending on the range and desired texture) with the same additions.

if more divisi is necessary, orchestral or chamber

Violas, Appassionata 

if the viola is divisi, the 2nd will likely be chamber.

Cello, Appassionata

if divisi, the other parts will be thiner, chamber likely.


_But all this can vary a lot._


Now I can't guarantee that if you do just that it will sound great, cause at that point, it still sounds pretty messy. It's all about the little tweaking, articulation used, constant revisions, balancing one line with another, making each part sing and expressive, I don't EQ the strings but will add some exciter if I feel it need some. It's really how well you dose each step that makes it come together at the end. When something works, store it in your brain bank, and after a while you have some much more powerful tools to work with. Just don't be in a rush to get it perfect, patience will pay off.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

Oh, I have no songs linked, but I could link a few here later today.


----------



## rgames (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> Great demos as always. The instrument sounds good, but it doesn't sound much like a flugel to me, at least not the kind of sound I'm used to.


Good - I'm not the only one who thought that.

Great sound and good demo, for sure, but it's too bright for a flugelhorn. Flugel is darker, closer to a french horn sound - as Mike said, the demo is closer to a trumpet.

Nice work! Never would have picked it as flugelhorn, though.

rgames


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

A lot is a question of EQ here, emphasizing the right range, cause the sound is there, I could maybe try to get the lower harmonics. Give me a sec.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

I replaced the mix of Mountain Top Serenity, emphasizing the lower harmonics.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

The difference between trumpet, cornet and flugelhorn is not day and night. When I hear an old jazz song on the radio, it takes me a while to guess it's which of these 3 and I'm half the time wrong. But I just made the comparison between the 3:

Trumpet: rich bright sound

Cornet: clear and lighter sound than the trumpet

Flugelhorn: Has the upper trombone sound, at least to my ear, but a different type of articulation. You could hear this quite well in the demos.


But if you think it sounds cool as a trumpet, then use it as a trumpet.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks v much for all that info on the strings. In summary - a lot of top libraries, a lot of graft and a lot of skill. Methinks I need more of all three!


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

MTS... smart tempo choice to show off this instrument! Maurice Andre, the great French trumpeter comes to mind!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*



gary @ Sat Aug 21 said:


> MTS... smart tempo choice to show off this instrument! Maurice Andre, the great French trumpeter comes to mind!



Thanks Gary. There will also be another flugelhorn demo but this time showing the more uptempo side.


----------



## tumeninote (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

Great work Guy. Know nothing about flugelhorn. Love the string work.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*

Great work as usual buddy. I must get the horn - simply beautiful. Now I'll have something to stand in for the real thing before recording. sweet. VSL horns are simply unbeatable IMHO.

Your work with layering the strings is incredible. Kudos and have a stellar weekend of things.


----------



## tumeninote (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: "What's New?" and "Mountain Top Serenity" featuring VSL flugelhorn*



Guy Bacos @ 8/21/2010 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sure you know this instrument. Remember Chuck Mangione? The song Feels so Good? That's the one.



Yes I do. Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 22, 2010)

btw, regarding some of the comments above on the flugelhorn sound , I just wanted to say there are many different types of flugelhorns and the sound can vary quite a bit. There are different bore sizes and bell sizes and these each produce a different type of sound. Some are brighter and more classical and some are smoother and more jazzy. You can see and hear the many different types and sounds on youtube.


----------



## handz (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: "The Rhinoceros"(new uptempo demo) "What's New?" and "Mountain.." featuring VSL flugel*

Hi Guy!
The What´s new sound really great - very live like. Nice composition too. Congrats!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: "The Rhinoceros"(new uptempo demo) "What's New?" and "Mountain.." featuring VSL flugel*

Thank you Handz!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: "The Rhinoceros"(new uptempo demo) "What's New?" and "Mountain.." featuring VSL flugel*

Hi Guy,

Do you know if that is Freddie Staudigl doing the flugelhorn samples?

Thanks.


.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: "The Rhinoceros"(new uptempo demo) "What's New?" and "Mountain.." featuring VSL flugel*



Jack Weaver @ Tue Aug 24 said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> Do you know if that is Freddie Staudigl doing the flugelhorn samples?
> 
> ...



Will I look like an idiot if I say, who is Freddie Staudigl?

The only flugelhorn player I know is Chuck Mangione :oops:

I believe Louis Armstrong began his career with the flugelhorn. 

Well that's my complete culture for the instrument.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: "The Rhinoceros"(new uptempo demo) "What's New?" and "Mountain.." featuring VSL flugel*

Speaking of Chuck Mangione.... Graphic work courtesy of Synergy543


----------

